# Bad cramping & large clots 5 days after d&c?



## macydarling

I had a missed miscarriage. At 13 weeks we discovered there was no heartbeat and my baby was only showing 8w3d. I had a d&c this past Monday. Prior to d&c I had no bleeding at all.
The first few days after d&c I had minimal spotting and felt fine. Today I am having horrible cramping in my back, tummy and pelvic area. I got in the shower and all of a sudden blood began gushing out. It look looked black and there were huge black clumps of stuff. Not sure if clots or what? But it was just piles of his black stuff some the size of my fist. The only way I can describe it is it felt like I needed to have a bowel movement but it came out of my vagina. 
This was a few hours ago. I'm having the cramping again and needing to run to the toilet to push these black clumps out.
this is first d&c and pregnancy. Not sure if this is normal? Help!


----------



## FeLynn

I would phone your dr, do they have a number for after hours??? I had this.

I had a scan on 6-1 I was 13.2 wks at this scan we found out my baby had no hearbeat but measured correctly.

6-5 I had my d&e. I had a rescan the day prior just to make sure before I went through with the d&e. After the d&e was over I got released, probably too soon. I think I was in recovery for not even an hour, after my other ones I had to stay at least 4 hours. anyway I too had little bleed in fact I was too out of it to really walk, so I just laid in bed and took a nap. 

I am tend to write alot so I am putting some things behind spoilers so if you want to read them you can.


Spoiler
The follow day bleeding started to pick up around noon by night time I was soaking pads. I was alseep for 2 hours when I woke up soaked in blood panties, pants, and my bed set all had blood on them and I am not talking a little bit. I called my dr I got seen the next day. I had bleeding, cramping and then my belly was sore with shooting pains at times. Dr put me on meds to help with the bleeding and meds to fight possible infection.

I never bled prior but after the d&e I bled every day. The bleeding would change often but I always bled.


Spoiler
I was in an accident on the 11th of june, my family dr was looking after me and I explained to him I was recovering from a loss and d&e. I noticed bleeding was picking up and on the 15th I was at a relay for life event, I wasn't doing much b/c of the bleeding and cramps. relay for life was a 24 hour event so we had a tent set up to sleep in.

I felt sharp pains through out the night. I sucked it up b/c I thought it was probably nothing. I woke up at 5am the next morning(the 16th). The sun came up I used my phone to take a picute of my pants and I saw blood. I grabbed a pair of undies and pants and walked to the bathroom as fast as I could!! I knew everyone could see the blood on the back on my pants:blush: but I was worried about getting to the bathroom, as i could feel something coming out:nope:. 


Spoiler
I sat down on the toilet and in my undies was piles of clots it was running down my pants all over my legs, I was still leaking in the toilet. I had to call my sister to come help me b/c there was no more toilet paper and this was a public bathroom at the school where the event was taking place and I looked a bloody mess. I got cleaned up took pictures to show my dr.

called my dr and I was advised to go to the ER. Got to the er long story short they did a pelvic exam, took blood and urine and called my obgyn to discuss the results. My obgyn said he wanted an ultrasound done and I needed 2 units of blood b/c of my blood loss. I then was admitted to the labor and delivery floor. which was the worst part knowing I was on the same floor as pregnant women or women who had just giving birth or hearing the babies crying was probably the worst. I had a repeat d&e.


Spoiler
I was really hoping nothing happened like the last time. I was laying in the bed recovering and I got asked where was my baby and how was delivery, when I just had a loss so their was no birth:cry:

I stayed 9 hours afterwards this time around. I went home and a couple hours after being home I had to call my dr. I was soaking pads. He said to wait it out until morning but if it gets too bad go to the er. I called him in the morning and he ordered me meds to help with the bleeding b/c the bleeding was still heavy but not as bad as when I called him.

July 4th I had to call my dr again. I passed a big clot and still had the bleeding. I took a pitcute of the clot it was a little bigger then my hand. I was made an appt for the next day but was to advised when i should go to the ER. Once again I bleed everyday, the bleeding just changed alot. from dark to bright, from thick to thin to watery, from heavy to light to spottying, then towards the end it was a brownish color and it was a light spotting.

My bleeding finally stopped july 13th. I hated bleeding that long I couldnt wait for it to be over, Honestly I was pissed at how many undies and pants got ruined. If you have too go to the emergency room. hope it gets better.:hugs:


----------

